# Percy Jackson vs SSJ3 Goku



## Chocolate Donut (Jul 9, 2011)

Apparently, Percy is relativistic in water now. 

Percy has all the abilities he would have in the water. 

Fight takes place on the beach. 

Percy's sword is given the ability to cut anything. 

Full Knowledge on both sides.

No flight.

Scenario 2:

Speed Equalized. Same Conditions.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 9, 2011)

inb4lock


----------



## Plague (Jul 10, 2011)

Goku speed blitzes him and tears off his head with a kick.


----------



## King Hopper (Jul 10, 2011)

dot dot fucking dot


----------



## GoneDumbSEED (Jul 10, 2011)

Wait, Percy Jackson from that funny movie?



Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Goku speed blitzes him and tears off his head with a kick.



Not even. Goku can pretty much make him _plop_ by just... a stare...

- Tak


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 10, 2011)

lol movie

just lol

anyway, generic ki blast and that's that


----------



## GoneDumbSEED (Jul 10, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> lol movie
> 
> just lol



Too bad the movie is the only media I know about this ... Percy Jackson.

- Tak


----------



## King Hopper (Jul 10, 2011)

He has a metre long sword

He can't fly

A rabid chihuahua made him it's bitch

And you put him up against Goku?


----------



## GoneDumbSEED (Jul 10, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> And you put him up against Goku?



Sometimes we experience sudden urges of sadism, I think this is one of them.

- Tak


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 10, 2011)

Planet bust. GG.


----------



## King Hopper (Jul 10, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Planet bust. GG.



That would end up dooming Goku as well. Not that it's necessary. AT ALL.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 10, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> That would end up dooming Goku as well. Not that it's necessary. AT ALL.



Well yeah... But this is just a bad match-up in general.


----------



## Chocolate Donut (Jul 10, 2011)

> ^Then he's Massively Hypersonic/possibly Relativistic. Kratos would get a hypersonic/relativistic mountain busting slash to the face. or gets punched. I think a casual forceful seperation of the Head from the body would suffice.





> My question is, how fast is Aquaman in the water? because in water, Percy was shown to black and counter Hyperion's Light attacks; so he should be Relativistic in water.



Got these quotes from the Percy vs God of War thread and Percy vs Aquaman thread, respectively. I thought it would be a good match.


----------



## Francesco. (Jul 10, 2011)

Goku take this.


----------



## King Hopper (Jul 10, 2011)

Chocolate Donut said:


> Got these quotes from the Percy vs God of War thread and Percy vs Aquaman thread, respectively. I thought it would be a good match.



That's only in reaction speeds, and from what I remember of that part, was a major case of aim blocking. He's not getting out of the blast radius of Goku's casual shots, nor is he deflecting them, so the point is rather moot even if said feats are accepted.


----------



## Chocolate Donut (Jul 10, 2011)

Okay, so even if Percy does get raped in Scenario 1, what about Scenario 2, if Percy becomes as fast as Goku?


----------



## blademan9999 (Jul 10, 2011)

Chocolate Donut said:


> Okay, so even if Percy does get raped in Scenario 1, what about Scenario 2, if Percy becomes as fast as Goku?



Goku unleashes a few city busters.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Jul 10, 2011)

goku....rapes 
 inb4lock


----------



## philharmonic21 (Jul 10, 2011)

Kind of an obvious spite thread



lancebob said:


> inb4lock



This +1


----------



## Nevermind (Jul 10, 2011)

That ain't happening this time.

Also, did OP deliberately alter Percy's sword? That should tell you something.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh dear god this thread...lol at the op altering Percy's sword.

All it takes is one blast in either scenario for Goku to win.


----------



## Kyu (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm just here for the +1's.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 10, 2011)

amazing thread.
Excuse me while I rep the op repetitively.


----------



## Toriko (Jul 10, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> amazing thread.
> Excuse me while I rep the op repetitively.



Must be opposite day


----------



## Solrac (Jul 10, 2011)

Now I feel really sorry for Percy Jackson, especially when he has to be on the receiving end of a curbstomp against someone as overrated as Goku, even though I never cared much for him, after seeing his movie last year.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 10, 2011)

Brohan said:


> Must be opposite day



Not all rep is good


----------



## MisterShin (Jul 10, 2011)

Whatever this is, its funny. LMAO!


----------



## Toriko (Jul 10, 2011)

Giving Percy that sword he doesn't have is like giving Goku FTL speed


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 10, 2011)

Asassin said:


> Now I feel really sorry for Percy Jackson, especially when he has to be on the receiving end of a curbstomp against someone as overrated as Goku, even though I never cared much for him, after seeing his movie last year.



The Percy Jackson movie is a fucking travesty that should never have been made. How you completely fuck yourselves over in the first five minutes is beyond me.


----------



## Toriko (Jul 10, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> The Percy Jackson movie is a fucking travesty that should never have been made. How you completely fuck yourselves over in the first five minutes is beyond me.



I never actually watched it, explain.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 10, 2011)

Brohan said:


> I never actually watched it, explain.



Percy is seventeen for the movie, when the series most simple plotline and easiest to adapt needs him to be sixteen or under...because of the actions of a prophecy which the series main plot is based around will happen on his sixteenth birthday.

The plot literally requires Percy to be below a certain age for it to work properly, hence why he's 11 in the first book

So by him getting aged up it completely wrecks the plotlines that movie was supposed to set up.

That's just to start it off to, I could go into how all the characters are pale shades of what they're supposed ot be, and have no real personality beyond arch types...or that there's not even a inkling of Kronos coming back (The main villian of the series)...or a host of other things


----------



## Solrac (Jul 10, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> The Percy Jackson movie is a fucking travesty that should never have been made. How you completely fuck yourselves over in the first five minutes is beyond me.



How is it a travesty? Not that I liked it much anyway, but...

Still do you feel sorry for Percy Jackson in this thread? Cause i do. Especially when he's being stomped by someone as overrated and fanwanked as Goku.

Life is just kinda too cruel, sad, and unfair, ain't it? Don't you wish there was peace and fairness for once?


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 10, 2011)

Brohan said:


> Giving Percy that sword he doesn't have is like *giving Goku FTL speed*



You mean he doesn't already have it?


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jul 10, 2011)

Asassin said:


> How is it a travesty? Not that I liked it much anyway, but...
> 
> Still do you feel sorry for Percy Jackson in this thread? Cause i do. Especially when he's being stomped by someone as *overrated and fanwanked as Goku.*
> 
> Life is just kinda too cruel, sad, and unfair, ain't it? Don't you wish there was peace and fairness for once?



Just because he is overrated and fanwanked doesn't make him and his manga bad.


----------



## armorknight (Jul 10, 2011)

Asassin said:


> How is it a travesty? Not that I liked it much anyway, but...
> 
> Still do you feel sorry for Percy Jackson in this thread? Cause i do. *Especially when he's being stomped by someone as overrated and fanwanked as Goku.*
> 
> Life is just kinda too cruel, sad, and unfair, ain't it? Don't you wish there was peace and fairness for once?



Goku may be overrated battle-wise by certain tards, but he's way more badass than Percy can ever hope to be.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 10, 2011)

spite thread much. anyways +1



Emperor Joker said:


> Percy is seventeen for the movie, when the series most simple plotline and easiest to adapt needs him to be sixteen or under...because of the actions of a prophecy which the series main plot is based around will happen on his sixteenth birthday.
> 
> The plot literally requires Percy to be below a certain age for it to work properly, hence why he's 11 in the first book
> 
> ...


in resume we can all conclude that the movie = , anyone who saw the movie, I'll recommend him to take some brain bleach and go read the books 



armorknight said:


> Goku may be overrated battle-wise by certain tards, but he's way more badass than Percy can ever hope to be.


----------



## The Adept (Jul 10, 2011)

Percy doesn't deserve this, he's a much better character.

Ki blast to the face


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 10, 2011)

armorknight said:


> Goku may be overrated battle-wise by certain tards, but* he's way more badass than Percy can ever hope to be.*



Negging the shit out of you and the op for this horrible spite thread 

Has the goddess of love wet for him, come back when goku is even half that bad ass 

By the way what moron said percy was relativistic in water...god I hope i didn't contribute to that bullshit...lightning time sure I cant make that stretch but I dont even...


----------



## Chocolate Donut (Jul 10, 2011)

The only reason this thread was made was because a certain someone kept on making claims of Percy being relativistic. I just wanted to see what the rest of the OBD'ers thought. 

For God's sake, some of you guys act like you never saw the OP and the obvious sarcasm in the first sentence.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 10, 2011)

Chocolate Donut said:


> *The only reason this thread was made was because a certain someone kept on making claims of Percy being relativistic.* I just wanted to see what the rest of the OBD'ers thought.
> 
> For God's sake, some of you guys act like you never saw the OP and the obvious sarcasm in the first sentence.



Then you should have just asked one of the seniors or me...this thread was unnecessary 

I apologize for the but hurt but really...there are much, much better ways to test a character than spite the shit out of him...


----------



## Solrac (Jul 10, 2011)

I agree with Disaresta. I've never been a fanboy of either characters or series. Though to be honest, despite its annoying fanboys (though I still think sonic, ff, and halo fanboys are still much worse as far as my experience goes), DBZ is an "alright" series to me and I did enjoy watching the Super Buu episodes when goku and vegeta went into the pink guy's stomach to find their friends and beat the crap out of them. Yeah I'm a weird guy and all, but still.


----------



## Toriko (Jul 10, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Negging the shit out of you and the op for this horrible spite thread
> 
> Has the goddess of love wet for him, come back when goku is even half that bad ass
> 
> By the way what moron said percy was relativistic in water...god I hope i didn't contribute to that bullshit...lightning time sure I cant make that stretch but I dont even...



Not that I've read Percy Jackson, but Goku came back from death what 3 times? Demoralized the guy who commited mass genocide on his entire race, soloed the strongest army in his verse, and surpassed his verses God, along with other pure badass shit.

Not to mention his being more skilled in combat than literal gods of martial arts, and by extension *Bruce motherfuckin LEE* 

And Goku could get most any woman wet if he started flexin' on them, so come back when that silly nanny, candy ass nancyboy has done any of that. 

_Respect Goku._


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 10, 2011)

Brohan said:


> Not that I've read Percy Jackson, but Goku came back from death what 3 times? Demoralized the guy who commited mass genocide on his entire race, soloed the strongest army in his verse, and surpassed his verses God, along with other pure badass shit.
> 
> Not to mention his being more skilled in combat than literal gods of martial arts, and by extension *Bruce motherfuckin LEE*
> 
> ...



I do, but percy is just a bad ass, mutual bad asses should respect one another


----------



## Toriko (Jul 10, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> I do, but percy is just a bad ass, mutual bad asses should respect one another



Yeah, though maybe Goku can help him bulk up


----------



## Remyx (Jul 10, 2011)

Goku rapes, this isn't even a fight.


----------



## OS (Jul 10, 2011)

I need some post counts .


----------



## Nevermind (Jul 10, 2011)

Brohan said:


> Not that I've read Percy Jackson, but Goku came back from death what 3 times? *Demoralized the guy who commited mass genocide on his entire race*, soloed the strongest army in his verse, and surpassed his verses God, along with other pure badass shit.
> 
> Not to mention his being more skilled in combat than literal gods of martial arts, and by extension *Bruce motherfuckin LEE*
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]ov0sx1-NrMg[/YOUTUBE]

And here's Goku's badass moment where he basically says "you are nothing but pure evil and I'm about to kick your candy ass for what you did."

Seriously the Kai speech is just infinitely better than the original dub.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 10, 2011)

Brohan said:


> Yeah, though maybe Goku can help him bulk up



That would make annabeth happy...














































In her pants


----------



## OS (Jul 10, 2011)

^^ i think the series has better speeches than that one.

Also
-Frieza sounds like his ass hole is being penetrated
-English Dubs for DBZ >Japanese Dubs


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 10, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> ^^ i think the series has better speeches than that one.
> 
> Also
> -Frieza sounds like his ass hole is being penetrated
> -*English Dubs for DBZ >Japanese Dubs*



Agreed, I watched five minutes of the jap dub and just couldn't take those voices seriously...


----------



## Chocolate Donut (Jul 10, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> By the way what moron said percy was relativistic in water...god I hope i didn't contribute to that bullshit...lightning time sure I cant make that stretch but I dont even...






And the OBD Wiki states Percy as relativistic on water and doesn't clarify on whether or not it's reaction or movement speed.Yes, I know it's not always accurate, but it's an indication on what some people actually think. 

Link removed


----------



## Toriko (Jul 10, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Agreed, I watched five minutes of the jap dub and just couldn't take those voices seriously...



Piccolo's and Vegeta's jp va's are the some of the most gar in anime history


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 10, 2011)

Chocolate Donut said:


> And the OBD Wiki states Percy as relativistic on water and doesn't clarify on whether or not it's reaction or movement speed.Yes, I know it's not always accurate, but it's an indication on what some people actually think.
> 
> Link removed



Hmm teen ryu does make a good point, I want to look into the feats from the titian of light before I go claim relativistic speeds though, as of right now lightning timing seems very reasonable to me though. Especially while in the water.


----------



## Majinvergil (Jul 11, 2011)

A ki blast is enough.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 11, 2011)

Brohan said:


> Piccolo's and Vegeta's jp va's are the some of the most gar in anime history



Not all of us are raging weaboos.


----------



## GoneDumbSEED (Jul 11, 2011)

Brohan said:


> Piccolo's and *Vegeta's jp va's* are the some of the most gar in anime history



And yet that same VA, Ryo Horikawa, also voiced arguably the most beautiful man in anime...

- Tak


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jul 11, 2011)

Latin american dub>>>>english dub, not that the english dub is bad, but is much better. They made Freezer's voice so manly it's not even funny.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 11, 2011)

Freeza's not supposed to sound manly, he's a freaky lizard thing.
English dub is the best we got.
Japanese original makes Goku sound like an old lady doing an impression of a 5 year old boy.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 11, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Then you should have just asked one of the seniors or me...this thread was unnecessary
> 
> I apologize for the but hurt but really...there are much, much better ways to test a character than spite the shit out of him...


and I think we should use characters other than percy too, I mean there is jason , and nico, and leo, and piper, and clarisse, who would like you to know, she is CLARISSE THE DRAKON SLAYER!!! 



Original Sin said:


> ^^ i think the series has better speeches than that one.
> 
> Also
> -Frieza sounds like his ass hole is being penetrated
> -Spanish Dubs>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>English Dubs for DBZ >Japanese Dubs





Soledad Eterna said:


> Latin american dub>>>>english dub, not that the english dub is bad, but is much better. They made Freezer's voice so manly it's not even funny.


there you go guys



Azrael Finalstar said:


> Freeza's not supposed to sound manly, he's a freaky lizard thing.
> English dub is the best we got.
> Japanese original makes Goku sound like an old lady doing an impression of a 5 year old boy.



well, cry me a river but it is not our fault that our dub is so good it makes instant manly out everyone and their mothers


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 11, 2011)

If you're referring to the latin american dub, then it fails because its not from
'Merica fuck yeah


----------



## Light (Jul 11, 2011)

Now when you say English dub are you talking about Kai, Funimation, or Ocean Dub?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 11, 2011)

I haven't watched that much of Kai.
I'm talking Funimation, but i like some of the Ocean Dub voices (Vegeta sounds perfect)


----------



## The Adept (Jul 11, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> and I think we should use characters other than percy too, I mean there is jason , and nico, and leo, and piper, and clarisse, who would like you to know, she is CLARISSE THE DRAKON SLAYER!!!



Well it's not like any of them have speed feats that put them above superhuman


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh look, it was derailed to a argument about what country had the best dub. That didn't take long


----------



## OS (Jul 11, 2011)

Latin American dub is shit. Yeah I listened to it and God it was horrible. I was like what 5-7 years old and I could tell it was bad.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 11, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> The Percy Jackson movie is a fucking travesty that should never have been made. How you completely fuck yourselves over in the first five minutes is beyond me.


On paper the movie had potential. Greek Mythology mixed with adventure and a sprinkle of romance it is hard to go horribly wrong. Then I heard Tik Tok.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 11, 2011)

Kanade Tachibana said:


> Oh look, it was derailed to a argument about what country had the best dub. That didn't take long



well, its much better than this rape


----------



## Chocolate Donut (Jul 11, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> well, its much better than this rape



Don't you know Percy is relativistic in water.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 11, 2011)

The Adept said:


> Well it's not like any of them have speed feats that put them above superhuman


well percy pre curse of Achilles, was able to intercept bullets, and ethan survived the explosion of the andromena   



Original Sin said:


> Latin American dub is shit. Yeah I listened to it and God it was horrible. I was like what 5-7 years old and I could tell it was bad.


that's how I know you must not be Dominican


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 11, 2011)

TBH, the fact that i don't speak Spanish (i'm assuming your speaking of a spanish language dub, but if you are in fact speaking about Portuguese, well i don't speak that either) would pretty much remove any chance of me preferring it over the english dub. I hate having to read subtitles.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2011)

portuguese dub of dragon ball is fucking amazing.
It tells the whole story like any other and it adds a layer of comedy ontop of it that no kid will ever forget.


----------



## OS (Jul 11, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> that's how I know you must not be Dominican



I am Colorican


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 11, 2011)

The Adept said:


> Well it's not like any of them have speed feats that put them above superhuman



Eh??? Jason already has enough feats to wreck some high tiers in the HST...and piper along with him, maybe leo but eh...



Kanade Tachibana said:


> Oh look, it was derailed to a argument about what country had the best dub. *That didn't take long*



Thank god


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 11, 2011)

This thread................well I laughed OP


----------



## Nihilistic (Jul 11, 2011)

I like the direction this thread is heading. 

+1


----------



## Cypher0120 (Jul 11, 2011)

Pfft, Filipino dub is the best!

Even Cell says Solar System in english! >_>

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJU4W1f850E&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## OS (Jul 11, 2011)

^No..just no.


----------



## GoneDumbSEED (Jul 11, 2011)

Hmm, can he convince Goku to fake a loss by bribing the latter with food?

- Tak


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jul 11, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> Latin American dub is shit. Yeah I listened to it and God it was horrible. I was like what 5-7 years old and I could tell it was bad.



Then you just suck.


----------

